# Are you guys happy with Van Horn?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he is a very good player who is ripped on alot(race is involved) for little reason. I think he is held to a higher standard because people think of him as a white hope.


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

Different people may feel differently, given our struggles this year, but me personally, I'm quite satisfied with Van Horn when you look at what we knew were getting when we traded for him.

Offensively, he's been exactly what we've been needing. A secondary scorer to ease "some" of the burden from AI, and pick up the slack on nights when he's off (which seems like everynight lately). He's averaging 16 points a game, shooting a career high 47% from the field (37% from 3-PT range), and pulling down a solid 8 rebounds a game.

Defensively, he's had his struggles against some of the more talented PFs we've faced. But he's made life difficult on them as well by being an offensive threat. What would really help Van Horn is if he were paired up with a tough, rebounding, shot-blocking presence at center, to ease some of the burden on him defensively. But that's Larry Brown's job. 

But Keith is out their giving the effort at both ends of the floor. LB's been trying to use him as the scapegoat, but I'm not buying it.

IMHO, race has NOTHING to do with why Keith is ripped a lot or held to a higher standard. Keith is held to a higher standard for a few reasons:

a) Because he was the number 2 pick in the draft
b) Because he has the ability to be more of a factor at times if he would just assert himself more often.
c) Because he makes 12 million dollars.

Kevin Garnett (albeit vastly more talented than Van Horn will ever be) is often criticized for some of the same reasons, and he's as black as the ... well, you get the idea.

Just my opinion.

P.S. Maybe some white people secretly had this hope that Van Horn would be the next Larry Bird when he came into the league, I wouldn't really know. All I know is that there's are plently of black players who are criticized for being overpaid and underachieving, based on their potential (Allan Houston, Penny Hardaway, etc), so I don't think race is a factor. Again, JMO.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I am a fan of Van Horn, and when I heard the Nets traded him for Mutombo, I - as a fan of both the Nets and Sixers - thought it was a bad idea for both teams. 

After a while, though, I realized that the Sixers did the right thing in bringing in Van Horn and bringing back MacCoulloch. Van Horn is putting up solid numbers and I am happy with his output so far this season.

It's not easy going from being the top scorer on your team to playing with Allen Iverson.

Why Van Horn is often used as a scapegoat for his team's problems, I don't know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Why Van Horn is often used as a scapegoat for his team's problems, I don't know.


So true, he is my favorite, if not one of my favorites as well.

-Petey


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*KVN*

The thing I can't understand is that KVN has not really improved much since his rookie year. He has lots of god given ability, he did have that major injury which could have set him back some. I don't see the explosiveness that he had in his rookie year. 

Also, he doesn't get many assists. Lack of passing allows teams to defend and double team him easily and take him out of the game(like Dirk last year). He should really improve his passing during the off season, it will open up his game more and punish double teams.

Also, for a 6'10" with excellent veritical he should block more shots. He is not aggressive on the defensive end.

He has excellent straight ahead speed and yet lacks lateral quickness. 

So in the off season, KVN should work on his passing and side to side speed. Improve his shot blocking. This will take him to the next level. The ability is there, not sure if he is willing to put in the effort.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Disregarding the recent illness. I think KVH has been showing a bit more of his potential lately. He has been hitting threes (at leat hwne I have been watching) and he has had some spectacular plays driving to the net. 

It will be tough to get in a groove for him , especailly playing wiht AI, but his scoring touch is something that has been helping us lately. He will be able to play wherever he watns , having KT who can play some 3, and TH who can play 4.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

Keith is a very good player but when the Nets gave him the big money people expected more from him then he is capable of giving (The more money you make the better you are expected to play)

Keith took all the blame for NJ loosing last year when in reality they were just beat by a much better team.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

I am not going to go as far as to say that Keith performed well in the series, but it wasnt like the Nets would have one, had he done much better. I think he is a good complimentary scorer, and I htink his knowledge of his role will grow when he understands different aspects. His 3 point shooting is something we really need and I think he will be able to provide it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: yes*

I've stuck up for Van Horn, through this whole situation. hes played his part, and hes learning his role


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

Yea Van Horn will probably stay steady minutes wise for now, but I think when KT comes back he might see them a bit reduced. IT will be interesting to see how he responds ("BTW post 1000 for the SIxers board! growing slowly)


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm a huge KVH fan, and i'll admit that he doesn't play up to his contract, but he's definately not a flop. I'd also like to add that the whole nets team, didn't come to play for the majority of the series so i don't want to here this its all keiths fault garbage. The fact of the matter is that he'll never be the #1 guy, his game is not suited to being the top option. Philly is with out a doubt the best place for KVH to play, he needs a half court team where he's the number #2 option to get the most out of him. He didn't fit well on the run and gun nets, where the best player on the team wasn't a scorer.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*in our recent streak*

I still can't get over how much KVH has helped. His post up game looks very nice, his hook has really killed opposing defenders. Every once in a while you will see his soft side, but I thnk when he sees AI, snow, and DC going all out, he feels obligated.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: in our recent streak*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I still can't get over how much KVH has helped. His post up game looks very nice, his hook has really killed opposing defenders. Every once in a while you will see his soft side, but I thnk when he sees AI, snow, and DC going all out, he feels obligated.


Did you see that Alley-oop he caught from AI. He was a nice ways away from the basket too, I wonder why he doesnt use his athleticism more???


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: in our recent streak*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see that Alley-oop he caught from AI. He was a nice ways away from the basket too, I wonder why he doesnt use his athleticism more???



Yea , that was pretty incredible seeing that from him. He doesnt appear to be a jumper, but he pulls out the hops from time to time. I think he is reluctant to do alot of things because as DC said he isnt a risk taker. But I think over time he might develop a feeling of comfort to do those things more often.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I think Van Horn, in my eyes, has exceeded expectations. He's an EXCELLENT and I mean *EXCELLENT* player!


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He could be GREAT! I don't think he wants it. But he has done nice.


----------

